# RCTVLIVE or ERCTVLIVE?



## Xanode (May 26, 2008)

Great program and all but seriously guys, its had wayyy tooo much electric stuff on lately. I know they are sponsored buy some of the electric company's and all but u are alienating alot of your audience with the lack of nitro content. Just be done with it and rename the program to ERCLIVE electric radio control LIVE. It gets tiring after awhile watching little 1/12 scale toys being raced on little carpet tracks in moms basement.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

??????


----------



## Xanode (May 26, 2008)

What do you mean "????", you haven't seen RCTVLIVE? this is the board where they say they get their "buzz on the boards" segment from so im assuming that people on here have seen the program.


----------



## DOUGHBOY (May 7, 2008)

Your An Idiot!!!!!!!!! Maybe You Haven't Realized But Some Of The Biggest Oval Pan Car Races In The World Have Been Going On Lately Starting With The Snowbirds Then The Daytona Speedway Spectacular And Then The Carpet Nats And Get Your Facts Straight They Are All Mostly 1:10 Scale AND I CAN ALMOST GUARENTEE THAT OUR LITTLE 1:10 SALE PAN CARS COST JUST AS MUCH IF NOT MORE THAN YOUR NITRO CARS AND THEY ARE WAY MORE COMPETITIVE. And To Be Honest With You I Think Jeff And Mike Do A Really Good Job But I Guess Its True You Cant Make Every One Happy. I Am Pretty Sure That The Show Before This One Had A Huge Segment On 1:8 Nitro But I Guess That Doesn't Count They Should Just Do All Nitro Just For You. Why Dont You Send Them An Email And Ask Them To Do A Seperate Show Just For You They Can Tape It Once A Month Send It To You Have You Approve It Then They Will Put It Up For Every One Else To Watch......


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

No I have seen it. My ???? is to you.

Did you not see the end where the REVIEW is going to be on a 1/8th 4WD Nitro Buggy?

Looks to me like you have an axe to grind with them. Your first post was to blast them. Oh well to each his own.

I do know that coming on here and griping and insulting people will certainly get things to change to the way you like them.


----------



## Xanode (May 26, 2008)

DOUGHBOY said:


> I CAN ALMOST GUARENTEE THAT OUR LITTLE 1:10 SALE PAN CARS COST JUST AS MUCH IF NOT MORE THAN YOUR NITRO CARS AND THEY ARE WAY MORE COMPETITIVE.


Lol you are a complete lunatic if you think electrics are even half as competitive as 1/8 nitro. Now please go back to playing with your little electric toys.


----------



## Xanode (May 26, 2008)

ScottH said:


> No I have seen it. My ???? is to you.
> 
> Did you not see the end where the REVIEW is going to be on a 1/8th 4WD Nitro Buggy?
> 
> ...


I have a axe to grind because 95% of thier show is dedicated to electrics when in reality nitro is now a massive part of RC. And if your going to mke a show about RC then more than 5% nitro has to be included.

I think in the newest episode they dident even say the word "nitro" even once, well maybe once by the dumb bimbo they used at the end.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Xanode -- Have you ever run Oval? I mean assembled the car and come out and compete against the guys that do it and understand it?

I doubt it. Probably one of those guys who thinks turning left is easy. It is. the trick it to do it FAST and CONSISTENT.

No one here has bashed your style of racing, so how about showing us the same courtesy.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Xanode said:


> I have a axe to grind because 95% of thier show is dedicated to electrics when in reality nitro is now a massive part of RC. And if your going to mke a show about RC then more than 5% nitro has to be included.
> 
> I think in the newest episode they dident even say the word "nitro" even once.



Then e-mail MIKE!!

I would suggest that you be more polite in that e-mail than you are here. That is IF you would like to be heard. If you send an e-mail to them like you post here, it will probably just get deleted.

You can catch more flys with honey.

I will go now, for I feel what I am typing is falling on blind eyes.

Have a good one.


----------



## reggie's dad (Sep 14, 2006)

*read the book!*

If you think you need more nitro then read the mag (Xtreme r c cars) theres at least 90% nitro junk in there " counting all the ads ", BTW enjoy all the nitro fumes you can get, lipo and brushless will soon take over lol. :dude:


----------



## splashrc (Jul 9, 2007)

Xanode sounds like sour grapes to me. If you dont like the show dont watch it. I bought the new associated Rc8 NITRO buggy because they reviewed it on the RCTVLIVE. they also had tips on tuning nitro engines and have shown nitro races. 

guys keep doing what you do. I love the show i just wish there they were weekly.


----------



## L4OvalRacer (May 27, 2007)

WOW!

You boys I swear!!

NITRO- ELECTRIC, NITRO - ELECTRIC 

Well i stand for both Nitro in the summer, Oval in the winter

Oval is a very competitve and Yes 1/8 is also.

I personaly take Nitro a lot less serious just because i like to have Fun.

Boys there little toy car one has a battery one has a motor! BIG DEAL

Jeff and Mike try to do there best. Share you opinions with them not everyone else.

PS: We cant help you!!

I love the show because i stand for both. I like the mag.

But you boys THERE TOY CARS!

No one cares how much money you have in them or how competitve because there all ment to have fun!!

Just my 2 cents

Taylor


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Apparently you are not aware that 1/8th scale buggies and truggies with brushless motors, high end speed controls, and lipo batteries kill nitros in speed, acceleration, low maintenance cost, and don't create the noise that many areas ban. 

I have raced nitro and electric but electric technology has caught nitro and is now passing it very quickly.


----------



## DOUGHBOY (May 7, 2008)

I Have Nothing Against Nitro Offroad Or Electric Offroad And Truth Be Told I Race Nitro Stadium Trucks Before I Got Into 1:10 Electric Pan Cars. I Loved Them Both But I Just Live Really Close To An Oval Track And With The Economy In The Crapper I Want Put More Money Into My Car That I Am Going To Race Not Put It All In The Gas To Get To The Track. I Know Mike And Jeff Personally I And I Think They Do A Really Good Job On The Show And So Does Almost Every One Else Who Watches. My Whole This Is If You Dont Like What Your Watching Turn It Off.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Xanode,

RCTVLive has been around for many years, and use to actually be on t.v.

It's never been the most exciting show, but they do and have featured virtually and and every type of RC Vehicle. EVERY episode can't be about 1/8th scale NITRO - nor can every episode be for us OVAL guys.

Your comments are pretty silly - go back and dig out past shows - watch 5-6 episodes...watch the entire show. Each episode seems to feature many things, so product review, some OLD SCHOOL commercials, some race coverage, etc.

...then IF you don't like what you see - grab a camera, and go create YOUR own show. (Then you can listen to people complain about how YOU do things)


----------



## 67-4-fun (Feb 23, 2004)

OH!!! don't Mike and Jeff run nitro cars on occasion?? I myself run both electric oval velo racing and hit the dirt with nitro, got the best of both worlds.

JP


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Some people are never satisfied. Maybe they should make there own video and send it to them . Or if they watched the current show the last thing on there was a nitro buggy coming up in the next show.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

If this thread keeps up maybe it make the "buzz" on the boards segment.  I have watched all the shows when its available and has a variety of topics. To has a little bit of everything. Go back watch them all, you will see an 1/8 off road race, 1/10 oval racing, touring, big races, local races, tech tips for everyone and interviews by manufactures.

RCTVLIVE.com you guys are doing a great job and keep up. Hope to make it at the local track you guys race on.


----------



## 98Ron (Jun 14, 2004)

Joe, ya beat me to it. If you don't like what the others are doing.

Step up and do your own thing!!!!!!


----------



## cneyedog (Jan 22, 2002)

I love nitro, everytime I fire up my weedwacker I think of you guys ...........:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUGHBOY (May 7, 2008)

Play Nice Rich. As You Can See They Are Very Sensitive To Begin With....


----------



## cneyedog (Jan 22, 2002)

:devil: ......... hehe

Mike and Jeff cover a variety of topics on RCTV Live ......... they cant have a segment of everyone's favorites all the time. But they cover a variety....... 

maybe they could take submissions from viewers, like race reports or tech tips from various segments of the r/c world ......... but if they did that people wouldnt be happy if they sent it in and didnt get used .......... so keep up the good work guys

JEFF, where's the tamiya super champ footage ? ........ that thing was the bomb back in the day ..........lol. my first r/c car


----------



## DOUGHBOY (May 7, 2008)

Was That Back In The 1950's


----------



## cneyedog (Jan 22, 2002)

smart aleck.....lololololol........no, but it was back about the time that MTV actually showed videos .......and the era of wiper-arm speed contols and machubuci 540 motors :thumbsup:


----------



## blade (Oct 1, 2007)

I personally think that jeff and mike do there best on every show. Like everyones been saying they cant do all shows about 1/8 1/10 nitro. I also agree on there is alot of electric content on there shows but thats not a bad thing. Maybe its time for you to get into the act of racing electrics, who knows. Im a die hard nitro fan and i think that electric is going to take over however there will still be people racing nitro's and nitro technology is only going to get better.

Lul just my 2 cents, or 5


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

Xanode,
If the show is lacking the content you want, bust out your webcam and post some YouTube blogs about nitro.

Other than that, be happy that there is RCTV. Last time I check, the DIY and Outdoor channel canceled their RC programs leaving this pretty much the only show left.


----------



## L4OvalRacer (May 27, 2007)

OK! i think he got our point you can close this thread down now

I think we have proved this thread wrong but thats a matter of opinion

Last i checked everyone had a freedom of speech.

Now lets take it easy and move on!

Thanks Guys

Tb


----------



## Xanode (May 26, 2008)

Personally i think electrics are for little kids, their toys and i would never be caught dead using one. Nitro 1/8 scale and up actually take a little skill to use, tuning know how, technical know how and a lot more excitement. Think about it, a monkey could plug in a battery and use a toy.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

hey xanode have fun paying $50.00 a gallon for your fuel here in the near future. My heart will go out to you as I am paying pennies a run to fuel my "toys".I ran nitro for a few years and I really found it quite lame.Way too many guys with that hammer it and hold on mentallity. Now if you want to talk about skill , go run some 1/12 onroad, where the only skill that does your talking for you is your driving.Which is the only skill that really matters now isnt it? Who cares if you can tune a nitro motor if you come in dead last because you look like a pinball bouncing between the tubes.


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Why do you guys always get sucked into arguing with a troll. He only posted his message to get a reaction from you and then sits back a laughs at all your responses over the crap he has started. Just ignore him and he'll go away!


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

Xanode said:


> Personally i think electrics are for little kids, their toys and i would never be caught dead using one. Nitro 1/8 scale and up actually take a little skill to use, tuning know how, technical know how and a lot more excitement. Think about it, a monkey could plug in a battery and use a toy.


Nope what you Xanode needs to do is keep you opinions to yourself at this point in time. It's evident that you are disgruntled for some reason and find a need to take it out on the electric guys. So the next time you get a hankering to post something show some character, let us see you true I.Q. and not your shoe size.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

*WOW I believe we Hijacked the thread*



420 Tech R/C said:


> hey xanode have fun paying $50.00 a gallon for your fuel here in the near future. My heart will go out to you as I am paying pennies a run to fuel my "toys".I ran nitro for a few years and I really found it quite lame.Way too many guys with that hammer it and hold on mentallity. Now if you want to talk about skill , go run some 1/12 onroad, where the only skill that does your talking for you is your driving.Which is the only skill that really matters now isnt it? Who cares if you can tune a nitro motor if you come in dead last because you look like a pinball bouncing between the tubes.


I have run everything from 1/18 electric scale up to 1/4 scale gas and believe they all take skill! Lets not demean any other groups or class because of Mr. Xanode.
Lets pass him like a back marker on the track and try to give him advise after the race is won.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

*Rctvlive*

I like the show and any coverage is better than NO coverage. Hey guys keep up the good work.


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

Xanode said:


> I have a axe to grind because 95% of thier show is dedicated to electrics when in reality nitro is now a massive part of RC. And if your going to mke a show about RC then more than 5% nitro has to be included.
> 
> I think in the newest episode they dident even say the word "nitro" even once, well maybe once by the dumb bimbo they used at the end.


 

i hate the vintage tamiya crap...but 95% of rctv is awesome stuff....

you can step up anytime you like and do your own tv show on the net if you like....nah easier to complain! L O S E R :drunk:


THE BEST PART IS ...1/8 OFF ROAD IS GOING TO BE LIPO/BRUSHLESS VERY SOON!

CLEANER..EASIER...JUST AS FAST...NO NOISE!


----------



## dizzy (Jan 6, 2004)

What about 1/4 scale? I have not seen anything about that.......I feel so ignored!


----------



## Xanode (May 26, 2008)

katf1sh said:


> THE BEST PART IS ...1/8 OFF ROAD IS GOING TO BE LIPO/BRUSHLESS VERY SOON!
> 
> CLEANER..EASIER...JUST AS FAST...NO NOISE!


If 1/8th 4WD off road does indeed switch over to brushless electrics it will be a sad day in the history of RC. RC Vehicle racing will again be reduced to "oh its the couple of nerds with their toy cars" days and not the excitement and competition that nitro 1/8th scale is today. RC racing has never been so popular as it is now and that's because of nitro 1/8th scale hitting its peak.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Xanode said:


> If 1/8th 4WD off road does indeed switch over to brushless electrics it will be a sad day in the history of RC. RC Vehicle racing will again be reduced to "oh its the couple of nerds with their toy cars" days and not the excitement and competition that nitro 1/8th scale is today. RC racing has never been so popular as it is now and that's because of nitro 1/8th scale hitting its peak.


There you go... And the majority rules. I RARELY chime in on a discussion like this... but after reading thru this thread I have to agree the with majority, that no matter what is said, you see very close minded to the overall fun and quality of the hobby and it seems to me that you think that 1/8th scale Nitro is the only good thing about it. I also get the impression you feel that anyone who runs something other than what you feel is the best, is some what an underclass human being. 
That is the type of attitude that kills the hobby.
I will say this. These type of Ford vs Chevy, Apples or Oranges debates do nothing to benefit the hobby or it's reputation. 
For new comers and even us old ones.. it just leaves a bad impression and is sad. 
The guys at RCTV are doing a great job. The try to focus on ALL aspects of the hobby. Some areas are appealing to some and other areas appealing to others. That is where the stop button comes in handy.
This Hobby is "SUPPOSED" to be about having fun. Close competion, Fast vehicles, and the wide variety of vehicles on the market, Nitro and Electric, is what is making it more and more appealing to more and more people. When a mean spirited discussion like this takes place. It does nothing but degrade the great hobby we are a part of.
(Stepping off my soapbox now.....) Hoping this helps ends the bickering and everyone goes out and has some fun racing or bashing what every type of vehicle they enjoy and appreciate the efforts of the RCTV crew for trying to keep us up to date on the latest and greatest and even reminice (sp?) a little about times gone by.

Dan


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

*What do I know!*

You know I have been out of R/C racing longer than most of you have been in it.
My opinion doesn't mean much but I have been around the track more than a few times.

Trashing other forms of R/C cars and racing other than what you participate in is fruitless. 

First off how about this suggestion, directing a few emails to Mike & the guys at RCTV instead of posting them here. If you want a content change Let the guys know what is going on around them, in your form of RC cars. What kind of racing, where it's going and how many are involved! The more racers involved the more clout you'll carry!

Just rember one thing to the outside world all R/C cars are toys.


----------



## Xanode (May 26, 2008)

[edited] Trolling


----------

